# Has anyone seen the plans for the deck chair on the cover of Klingspor's 2013 catalog?



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

I've sent them an email but was hoping someone had an answer.
I consider this site to be the very best.
Thanks.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

SAw that also and did the same thing you did….sent them an email. Like the chair. Let me know if they get back to you and I will do the same.

Thanks.
Paul


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

Will do.
Thanks


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

Sad news on Klingspor's woodworking shop catalog #143 with great deck chair.
The photo came from a stock photo company and was acquired by the art studio that prepares their catalog.
They have no name of builder and won't give us the phone number of the art studio or stock photo company.
They were good enough to admit they had received numerous calls and emails.
Phone number
Klingspor's woodworking shop catalog #143
1-800-228-0000 
Dial 0
www.woodworkingshop.com


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

Found the stock photo on Thinkstock by Getty images.
http://www.thinkstockphotos.com/
Search by this number
126430936

126430936
Keith Levit Photography
Empty wooden lounge chair

Still not much help.
Only served to take out the adds and show the chair.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is info on the Keith Levit….and his web site.

Keith Levit Photography
600-185 Carlton Street
Winnipeg, Manitoba
R3M 3E6, Canada

email: [email protected]
tele: 204-975-0615
fax: 204-957-1697

affiliated web-site: www.takestockphoto.com


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't think we are any closer to the builder or a Plansnow type service.
I'm pretty sure the photographer is not a woodworker. He used a stock photo service.
I'm not giving up, just trying to think of a woodworking plan supplier and how to search.
At this point I don't care how much the plans are.
Thanks for the help, but don't stop looking.
I like your quote.
Good web site and furniture.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

New search engine you may want to look at.
Access Woodworking
http://www.accesswoodworking.com/dir/index.html

Just woodworking plan sites
http://www.accesswoodworking.com/dir/woodworking-plan/index.html

Good luck


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent Keith Levit an email and he said:

"This photo was taken in Costa Rica at the resort called latitude 10
here is their web-site

http://latitude10resort.com/"

Thats as much info as he had.

pj


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

Good work.
Found a couple of pictures.!
Used this search line
wood patio chairs made in Costa Rica
Site is in another language
http://www.xnabytok.sk/teakovy-nabytok/


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, well
Go to Lowe's online site and type in this

Southern Enterprises Teak Patio Chair
Item #: 435101 | Model #: CR5604

Actually carried by numerous businesses.
Don't see a foot stool but I'm sure it will show up.
Probably cheaper than building it.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Close but not the same chair.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Shouldn't be that hard to draw up your own plans since you have a working picture in front of you. Just have to decide how you want to assemble it. I'm guessing the back and the legs are all bent lamination to hold that curve and stay strong although a steam bent set up would work as well if you start with wet, non kiln dried wood. Quicksilver's pic does show a joint where the seat back and the seat come together but it is definitely a cruder rip off. I'd start by assuming a slat is 3" wide which makes the back roughly 30" tall and the seat starting at the curve 18" long, doesn't seem too out of proportion. Take a ruler, measure a slat width, how many widths are in a slat length and you have width. Do the same for height from the floor to the top of the seat. Legs appear to be as long as the seat, you'll just have to make up your own lean back for the seat back. Just don't forget the two cross pieces in the legs that are hard to see. You might not get the exact same but you can develop something close and it will be yours.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't think I'll get to see one of these in Lowe's.
Online only, maybe.
Wonder if they will let me roll it over on some butcher paper?


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is a nifty little program called BigPrint which makes it easy to make multi-page scale-accurate printouts comprised of individual sheets printed on ordinary ink jet or laser printers from images. Have used it several times and work quite well.

Can't really tell from the original shot if it uses a layup of bent laminations but could be. More than likely steam bending.

Looks like a good winter project for this year.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

There's an ottoman, cover, and pad, but not the same ottoman.
Maybe a more comfortable ottoman shape, though.

Grandinroad.com

Chair assembly instructions link is to the right of the top purple chair.

Direct link

http://www.grandinroad.com/x/426749?SourceCode=ZZ50986&cm_mmc=Comparison%20Shopping-_-Amazon-_-NA-_-NA&mr:trackingCode=8ABB9771-4625-E211-ACC7-001B2163195C&mr:referralID=NA&redirect=y


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks pjones46, for the link to BigPrint. 
Wish I had a Win machine.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is a good side shot of a Plantation chair.


----------

